# Dosatore (machine espresso)



## amberflynn

Ciao,

Je cherche à traduire les parties d'une machine à espresso en français.
Je ne trouve pas le terme français pour "dosatore". 

Il s'agit du n°6 sur ce plan:

http://www.salabar.it/media/imm/maci...tore_parti.gif

Merci d'avance!


----------



## matoupaschat

Doseur, simplement


----------



## amberflynn

Merci... c'était ma première impression mais j'ai trouvé tellement de versions différentes en lignes que je n'étais plus sûre de moi, comme par exemple "distributeur".


----------



## matoupaschat

Je préférerais aussi doseur, mais distributeur ça peut aller, on sous-entend bien entendu que cela dose aussi.


----------



## amberflynn

en fait dans le texte un peu plus loin on parle de "doses" donc doseurs me plaît mieux que disributeur! merci Matou!


----------

